# Is this type of mint safe to feed?



## JaySparks (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/285349007 this come in pots and its a life plant is it stills safe to feed? IDK if it has been sprayed with chemicals but its used for cooking.


----------



## Loritort (Aug 17, 2017)

Good question! I would avoid it just to be safe


----------



## RosemaryDW (Aug 17, 2017)

Mints are safe enough; your tort isn't going to eat it, though. Like most herbs, the scent is too strong.


----------



## JaySparks (Aug 17, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> Mints are safe enough; your tort isn't going to eat it, though. Like most herbs, the scent is too strong.


Yeah I thought so. people were impressed that my tortoise likes salad cress they said many avoid it because it a strong taste lol.


----------

